# Toddler dress



## Romanesca (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, first post though longtime lurker.

After a long bout of unemployment, IÂ´m trying to get a home sewing business off the ground. A commission for an outfit for a 1 year old girl has come up and, since I have never sewn for a person that small before, I have questions.

I need a downloadable pattern for a dress/jumper and diaper cover set. But I donÂ´t see much with sleeves - is that because itÂ´s easier to just slip on a sweater and sleeves would add bulk?

Also, sizing - this example has S/M/L/XL baby sizing - having never seen this little girl, any suggestions for a 12 mo?

http://butterick.mccall.com/b4110-products-868.php?page_id=378

Any recommendations for fabrics or closures that make it easier on Mom? IÂ´m thinking a light cotton flannel or chambray for the dress/blouse/diaper cover and a velveteen or brushed corduroy for the jumper. Better a romper?

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely pattern. 
Either have the person who commissioned this measure jumpsuit or dress that fits the child, or if that isn't possible, go to a children's department and measure the items yourself. Then pick the size that is a tad larger.

I like your fabric suggestions -- just so the items are washable and don't need ironing. I haven't had kids, but I imagine snaps or Velcro would do well for closures.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Get that baby's chest measurements, and around the area of the arm where the puff sleeve ends.

I'm trying to think if I know of any site for downloadable patterns that could be made similar to that. And for short sleeved warm weather, I'd not use flannel. Flannel seems to be more a late fall, winter fabric. But, that's just how it appears to me.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Don&#8217;t use velcro, it is too easy to come undone. Little heart buttons would be lovely.

Get some measurements. Patterns do not conform to pre made. You&#8217;ll need to know if this is a chubby baby or a skinny baby so you can adapt.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't have any suggestions for downloadable patterns, have never used them, sorry. 

As for the fabric, look on any pattern and it will give you a list of suggested fabrics. Of course, you can use anything, but if you go much lighter or heavier than the pattern calls for you'll change the drape and shape of the garment. I think most clothing in that size range tends to have short sleeves just for ease of dressing. Then they can add a sweater or jacket as needed, which are much easier to slip on.

Here is a list of Butterick standard measurements. On the infant chart, it looks to me like the size M would be for a 12-month-old, if you go by preemie/newborn/6 months/12 months/18 months/24 months, since the Children's chart starts at 2. Anyone else have an opinion? http://sewingpatterns.com/butterick-measure.html

The Simplicity size chart makes it easier (see Toddlers), and you'd probably need a size 1: http://sewingpatterns.com/simplicity-charts2.html

A professional seamstress should always have a list of standard measurements as a guideline, and then you base the fit on personal measurements and adjustments.

I prefer the buttons also, but then I dislike Velcro on pretty much everything, lol. You might even find some cute buttons to match the pattern of your fabric, such as flowers, butterflies, etc. 

I agree about getting the measurements, which should always be considered, especially if you're putting yourself forward as a professional seamstress, although with babies you might not need to be quite as exact. You'll notice on the Simplicity list the chest measurements only differ by 1" from size to size. Even knowing the "chubby or skinny" would help. If all else fails, I'd cut it a little bigger just to be safe, but then you also run the risk of it looking "sloppy" and like you didn't do a very good job. Just my two cents.  Good luck!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I made a large for my gdtr at 15 months, I don't think you can go wrong going up a size if it has a tie going around the back.

Good luck.


----------



## Romanesca (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. 

Others have suggested that the big pattern companies tend to run large, but Burda is pretty close. So, assuming I can find it, IÂ´m going with using Burda 9802 as a start.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/238339005249257914/

Gift is a surprise, but intel is that the baby is Â¨chunkyÂ¨. IÂ´ll aim to end up with something between 12 and 18 months sizing to be safe and give a larger window of opportunity to wear.

Thanks again!


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Baby/toddler dresses are my most favorite thing to sew in the whole world. 

The dress sizes are determined by weight. How much does the baby weigh? Make the next size larger. 

I prefer seersucker and snaps or zippers... buttons look cutest but squirmy babies and my arthiritic hands don't mix.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Snaps, Bee Lee sells through their shop only on ebay now - http://stores.ebay.com/THE-BEE-LEE-COMPANY
Their stuff is excellent, even the plain metal is better quality than the rest.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

If you want to use cute buttons but prefer snaps as closures, you can use sewn on snaps and sew the button on as a decoration. 

I also love to sew toddler dresses although I only had grandsons so its been a long time! I've sewn a couple dresses for a girl at church but she's size 8. Still fun, but not toddler fun.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Safety issues apply for toddler clothing - buttons can be chewed off and swallowed or cause choking, other separate decorative details should be omitted as well.


----------

